# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Leopard gecko natural terrarium set-up

## Xavier

Okay, as everyone on here knows, today is Cliygh and Mia's anniversary,(don't know actual date of birth  :Frown: ) so I am going to buy them some wax-worms and a cake dish, and put them and the wax-worms in the cake dish, and while they are eating like the queens they are, I will go ahead and change their old dusty "calcium sand" tank with excavator clay and stones, I will find grasses to put in there, and make it look like their natural habitat in the wild. Stay tuned, after I finish my first day of 7th grade (WOOHOO! :Big Grin:  :Big Applause: ) I will get everything I need, hopefully get a video of me making it, and Cliygh and Mia dining on some wax-worms, and see there reaction to a new set-up. Stay tuned everybody!  :Cool:  :AR15:

----------

deranged chipmunk, Java, monster

----------


## bill

I look forward to seeing this. I built a Leo tank last year. It was a fun change of pace.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Okay, went to every pet store near me and could not find anything I was looking for, so I decided to just get the second best alternative.

Items that I have:

National Geographic Sunset Sand (Not calcium! Yay!)
All Living Things Naturalistic Stack Stones Reptile Ornament 
A "turtle grass plant in a log" (which appears to be discontinued and looks more like a savanah type grass anyway)
Top Fin Rock Cave Aquarium Ornament 
 All Living Things Cactus Water Dish 

Once I get home, I will give Cliygh and Mia their crickets while I change their setup to be more savanah type. Stay tuned! :Cool:  :AR15:

----------


## Cory

Happy B-Day Cliygh and Mia. :Smile:  :Frog Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

> Happy B-Day Cliygh and Mia.


Thanks! I'll tell Cliygh and Mia that you wished them a happy and fun-filled anniversary!

----------

Larry Wardog, monster

----------


## Cory

Make sure they save you some of that waxworm cake, you wouldn't want to miss out on that, yummy :Big Grin: .    (  I know you didn't make a actual waxworm cake but if you got the pan and worms and put them together its kind of fun to imagine it was an actual cake and try to vision them eating it.)

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Sorry everyone, I kinda forgot about this with school! I have set-up pictures waiting to be uploaded, but in the meantime, I made it look as nice as I could, as I didn't have everything I wanted/needed. Once again, stay tuned!  :Cool:  :AR15:

----------


## Xavier

> Okay, went to every pet store near me and could not find anything I was looking for, so I decided to just get the second best alternative.
> 
> Items that I have:
> 
> National Geographic Sunset Sand (Not calcium! Yay!)
> All Living Things Naturalistic Stack Stones Reptile Ornament 
> A "turtle grass plant in a log" (which appears to be discontinued and looks more like a savanah type grass anyway)
> Top Fin Rock Cave Aquarium Ornament 
>  All Living Things Cactus Water Dish 
> ...


Oh, I forgot to mention that I have the personal best reptile/amphibian bedding that I am using, Zilla Jungle Mix, I think that it's discontinued in petsmart/petco, and I mixed it with the Nat Geo Sand, and It looks nice, kinda volcanic, even though that's not the look I was going for...

----------


## Xavier

Not very good, but the finished product!:



Cliygh exploring: 

Mia exploring: 


Hope it looks okay from those pictures! It took 1 hour,  so not as long as some other tanks,(Looking at you Bill!) but is my favorite tank so far. Stay tuned for better pictures! :Cool:  :AR15:

----------


## Xavier

> I look forward to seeing this. I built a Leo tank last year. It was a fun change of pace. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So have you owned leopard geckos as well? They are fairly cool, considering that people mislabele them as "beginner"

----------


## Xavier

I may change it around a bit, it doesn't look "Centered.'' Does it look okay?

----------


## bill

> So have you owned leopard geckos as well? They are fairly cool, considering that people mislabele them as "beginner"


I have never owned them no just built the tank for a friend of mine's son. I went with a more Afghanistan rocky desert theme.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## bill

Looks good  :Smile:  don't worry about it being centered. "Centered" is not as pleasing to the eye as off center.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Thanks! I have a few more photos, camera that I have kinda stinks, but here they are:

----------


## Xavier

> I have never owned them no just built the tank for a friend of mine's son. I went with a more Afghanistan rocky desert theme. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda went for a mix between the two, I mixed some National Geographic Sunset Sand and some Zilla Jungle Mix, and the way the soil blended looks kind of volcanic, which I really like

----------


## Xavier

> Kinda went for a mix between the two, I mixed some National Geographic Sunset Sand and some Zilla Jungle Mix, and the way the soil blended looks kind of volcanic, which I really like


Now I really like the volcanic look, all they need now is a secret underground compartment to take over the world!  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Xavier

> Thanks! I have a few more photos, camera that I have kinda stinks, but here they are:



Oh, and in the first and third pictures,  you can see that they are already acting natural, Mia dug in the corner

----------


## DaisyMaisy

Looks great! Nice to see such happy Leos in a nice setup like that  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

> Looks great! Nice to see such happy Leos in a nice setup like that 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! :Smile:

----------

